#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  Telekinesis

## Spencer455446

Is it possible to learn this skill and if so how can I?

----------


## Belasko

TELEKINESI IS FUCKING NEW AGE CRAP AND FOLLOWERS OF STAR WARS WHO ROLE PLAY AND THINK THEY ARE SILTHS AND JEDI KNIGHTS. ONE IDIOT GIRL TRIED TO **** WITH MY CAT WITH HER MIND, SHE GOT A RUDE AWAKENING. WHY SPEND WEEKS AND YEARS TRYING TO MOVE OBJECTS AND FUCKING PSI WHEELS WITH THE MIND WHEN YOU CAN DO IT WITH THE ASTRAL BODY. LEARN TO AP THAT'S WHERE THE SECRET IS. NOW I HAVE TO GO FEED MY CATS AND TARANTULAS.

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

> TELEKINESI IS FUCKING NEW AGE CRAP AND FOLLOWERS OF STAR WARS WHO ROLE PLAY AND THINK THEY ARE SILTHS AND JEDI KNIGHTS. ONE IDIOT GIRL TRIED TO **** WITH MY CAT WITH HER MIND, SHE GOT A RUDE AWAKENING. WHY SPEND WEEKS AND YEARS TRYING TO MOVE OBJECTS AND FUCKING PSI WHEELS WITH THE MIND WHEN UOU CAN DO IT WITH THE ASTRAL BODY. LEARN TO AP THAT'S WHERE THE SECRET IS. NOW I HAVE TO GO FEED MY CATS AND TARANTULAS.


Oh gosh Belasko. xD roflmao

----------


## Iza

He does have a way with words. LOl

----------


## Spencer455446

Lol thanks for the tip XD

----------


## TheDruidSeer

As I agree with Fortuna about learning AP in order to do things of this nature because it is most likely closer to what actually happens, but one of the things that i've heard about telekinesis which makes sense to me anyway, but when you visualize about trying to "move something", you have to take into account that no object on this planet is stationary. The way that the earth turns, the revolution our planet does around the sun. So instead of trying to make a physical matter object like a pencil to roll off of the table "with your mind", instead, try to visualize your energy creating like speed bumps in the object's natural revolution, or a divergence in which to alter the space around the object or matter itself. 
There is no spoon. haha
However, this is only theory, but something interesting to wrap your mind around...

----------

